# Video Player rundown



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

I've just recently started watching video locally on my TouchPad (.mkv 720p) and wanted to comment on a few of the players that I have tried (All in HW mode, running nightly CM9 9/16) :

MX Player (H/W and H/W+) : Currently what I'm using. Runs the video with near 100% frame retention, but unfortunately makes a slight image quality compromise.

Dice Player: From what I've read on here and around the Web, this was supposed to be one of the best players for the TP hardware. However, while the image quality is better than that of MX Player, it drops frames like a mofo, introducing 'stuttering' where MX had none.

BSPlayer free: This is an interesting compromise between the previous two players. The image quality is closer to that of Dice Player, but it has far fewer dropped frames than Dice, though not quite as smooth as MX. I'll probably spend more time with this player and see if I can deal with the small amount of frame skipping.

QQ player: Very laggy using decoder included with the app. Not a contender.

Moboplayer: Similar issue to QQ player. Not a contender.

Vplayer video player: Similar issue to previous two. Not a contender.

If any of you guys know tips or tricks for getting one of these players run with excellent image quality while not skipping frames, let me know! Or just comment on how a particular player runs for you.


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you overclocking your Touchpad? That might improve frame rate issues.


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

Overclocking cpu doesn't help this is only what the gpu can do if we had a kernel that allow us to overclocking gpu it will be perfect,
@infinity jest great article 
Thank you


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the run down. I also tested several video players a while back and found MX to be the best all around player. MX Player, play on!


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

how about vlc? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1730514


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

c000 said:


> how about vlc? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1730514


HW mode is broken for me in that player.

After watching like 8 episodes of game of thrones, I've come to the conclusion that MX is my favorite player, but BSPlayer is passable for the occasion when a videos doesn't work well with MX (for instance, two of the episodes had heavy audio distortion using MX but were completely fine using BS).


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

The audio in many mkv videos has been either distorted or non-existent for MX player; has anyone else noticed this issue?


----------



## qb123 (Dec 3, 2011)

I pretty much use BS player exclusively now since it has the best lan playback setup since that is what I watch 100% of my videos off of.


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

Infinite Jest said:


> HW mode is broken for me in that player.
> 
> After watching like 8 episodes of game of thrones, I've come to the conclusion that MX is my favorite player, but BSPlayer is passable for the occasion when a videos doesn't work well with MX (for instance, two of the episodes had heavy audio distortion using MX but were completely fine using BS).


curious, which build of vlc did you try?

also, have you done any testing with real player? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.real.RealPlayer&hl=en


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

c000 said:


> curious, which build of vlc did you try?
> 
> also, have you done any testing with real player? https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.real.RealPlayer&hl=en


The newest stable beta build.

I gave Real Player a shot, but it seems stuttery to me and I can't seem to find any decoder settings.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

drgci said:


> Overclocking cpu doesn't help this is only what the gpu can do if we had a kernel that allow us to overclocking gpu it will be perfect,
> @infinity jest great article
> Thank you


there was a kernel that overclocked the GPU (bricked kernel) but it has never been updated and is not compatible with current builds of android.

While it was unstable (due to other issues not related to overclocking), it offered significant performance boost for 3D and 2D performance.

I wish someone would work on bringing GPU overclocking to current builds of CM9.

The stock speed of the GPU in the HP touchpad is 266MHz but pretty much all touchpads can handle an overclock to 333MHz which is about a 25-26% overclock

The GPU can be pushed higher than 333MHz

A little extra voltage and it should be entirely possible for many users to push their GPU to close to the range of the Adreno 225 (400MHz but pretty much the same core)


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

try dice player with libffmpeg.so. serves me well so far


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

kaede said:


> try dice player with libffmpeg.so. serves me well so far


I gave it a shot and while I can now hear dts audio, it's no where near as smooth as MX.


----------

